# Helping Home growers getting started



## Chad.Westport (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi guys, girls and Roster the cog  Some of you may know, that I have a passion for helping new growers be able to provide themselves with clean medicine. I offer my assistance through forums, chats and now in the video form. I'm not here to advertise my new show, more so, I want to bring it to your attention and ask for input. What puzzles you, what presents problems, what would you like to see explained and demonstrated in a visual way?

Below is a link to the first episode, you can also find a "tips" video on the same channel. But, I hope you watch, enjoy and have a few questions or suggestions for me. I would also be excited to have any tent growers who would like to give us a tent tour to hit me up here in DM. I have socials, but I'm not here to promote them. I'm here to offer input and to hopefully receive some. Thank you all for helping new growers grow


----------



## pute (Mar 11, 2021)

Great info.  Well done and easy to understand.  Thanks Chad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2021)

We use to have a Tent Growers Club here. You might as well start another one. Just name your Thread the Tent Growers Club.
Good job Chad.
By the way all i hear is a voice and no video.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

I dub thee @SirChadtheMadd 
Nice Job


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

*All Hail Sir Chad the Mad*​


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh dude, I had no idea this person existed. First result on google is him with a skateboard. Bless your gentle twisted soul. Soooooooo freekan rad! and worthy of a photoshopped face


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> Oh dude, I had no idea this person existed. First result on google is him with a skateboard. Bless your gentle twisted soul. Soooooooo freekan rad! and worthy of a photoshopped face


I agree if you do it send me a pic in the PMs LOL
I saw the vid , this pic is you bro LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

And what is this shiit twisted soul LOL


----------



## dwilliams10000 (Apr 6, 2021)

Following this thread!


----------



## InPain (Apr 6, 2021)

What's wrong help!! It's getting worse the yellowing and now turing need brown. She has gotten bigger just worried 15 dollar beans of dj short blueberry photo regs. Organic with teas I didn't cook my soil when I reamended it.


----------



## Asparabis (Apr 6, 2021)

What medium are they in IP ? Lighting and schedule ? I have a photo plant running that looked like that and worse for a while. It came out of it, it seems photos are pretty tough. On mine, I repotted changing to a better medium, and I used some root stimulator that is meant to dip cuttings in. Dusted the hole with it in the new medium then dissolved that with plain water from an eye dropper. Did a bit of foliar feeding the last few days, put it under a combo of sunlight and red veg light, and it has perked up well. It never did stop growing completely but def got slow. 

I could be on the wrong track but my first suggestion would be to leave off with the teas and about anything else for a bit other than plain water and maybe a bit of foliar feeding, and give it a chance to come out of it.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 7, 2021)

InPain said:


> What's wrong help!! It's getting worse the yellowing and now turing need brown. She has gotten bigger just worried 15 dollar beans of dj short blueberry photo regs. Organic with teas I didn't cook my soil when I reamended it.


Do you have a bad fungus gnat infestation? Is that what is on the yellow sticky thing? Everyone uses those traps I guess.


----------



## InPain (Apr 8, 2021)

Not real bad but always a few around.I added a lil de and dried them all out.  I have kelp meal coming tomorrow and am going to add two tsps per pot all in 3 gallons for now and keep feeding alaskan fish shit. I didn't cook my soil at all really it was freezing outside where we have at just reamended it warmed it and got it good and moist and sat for a day or two at the most Sorry for the long reply pretty baked.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 8, 2021)

InPain said:


> What's wrong help!! It's getting worse the yellowing and now turing need brown. She has gotten bigger just worried 15 dollar beans of dj short blueberry photo regs. Organic with teas I didn't cook my soil when I reamended it.


Some good questions above, they will help us all solve the question. But, do you know the Ph of your input water?


----------



## InPain (Apr 9, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> Some good questions above, they will help us all solve the question. But, do you know the Ph of your input water?


Hey dude just checked my tea 6.5 going in and coming out. Got some kelp meal and azomite in the mail and both are in this one with my casting and molasses. Think I'm okay though now. Smoking to much I think two days of growth.


----------

